# Litespeed Solano



## cmurphy3 (Aug 21, 2005)

Any experience with Litespeed Solanos? There are some good deals on these right now (low 2k). It sounds like a good value at that price.


----------



## Mersault (Jan 3, 2005)

cmurphy3 said:


> Any experience with Litespeed Solanos? There are some good deals on these right now (low 2k). It sounds like a good value at that price.


I have a 2000 Tuscany, and I think the Solano is the same frame as the 2000-2003 Tuscany except for the Solano has a larger diameter Seat Tube. Maybe you could look up the Tucsany for more reviews. I like mine, and I paid low 2K for mine 5 years ago. So it still is a good value. for what it's worth, I usually see Litespeeds go on reduced price at the end of the year, well that and the MSRP is high.


----------



## twowheelstex (Sep 7, 2005)

*solano*



cmurphy3 said:


> Any experience with Litespeed Solanos? There are some good deals on these right now (low 2k). It sounds like a good value at that price.


I have had my Solano for a month....$2200...and it is a real smooth ride...tires are a little heavy but otherwise I love it.


----------

